# is this a true mountain dew bottle??



## cherise (Mar 26, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180850772661&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_500wt_1287


 i have seen one before on ebay......


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 26, 2012)

Short answer is probably not.  We have debated this one in the past.  There's no history at all to back this one up.  Search the forum for daube's mountain dew and u should find the posts.


----------



## epackage (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's the link to a Previous Discussion..

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-424808/mpage-1/key-daube/tm.htm#424809


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 27, 2012)

Why do I get this feeling that this is the exact same bottle as last time, and this is the winner of that last auction trying his best to regain his money after finding out that it's a fake?


----------



## epackage (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> Why do I get this feeling that this is the exact same bottle as last time, and this is the winner of that last auction trying his best to regain his money after finding out that it's a fake?


 Different buyer and seller, buyer left great feedback about the original sale...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

I saved this picture from the eBay bottle which sold for $213.00 on July 7, 2011. Whether its the same one or not I can't say. But it looks like it might be. ???

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

And here's the current one ...


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> I saved this picture from the eBay bottle which sold for $213.00 on July 7, 2011. Whether its the same one or not I can't say. But it looks like it might be. ???
> 
> SPB


 I know you're a soda expert Bob but that's like saying these two Cokes look alike...[]

 The buyer of the first and the seller of the second are not the same E-Bay user..The buyer of the first bottle has "never sold" on E-bay, that doesn't mean the bottles aren't the same, just letting people know...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

epackage ~

 I'm no expert, but rather just one of many members here who are enthusiastic about the hobby of collecting soda bottles.  

 The reason I posted the two pictures is to point out they are very similar if not identical in appearance. Notice the allignment of the "Yummy Yummy" embossing on top in relation to the applied color labeling on the bottom. I suppose it could just be a coincidence that the two bottles line up the same, but I suspect the odds of that are somewhat slim. As for the eBay buyer/seller question, who knows what's going on with that? Maybe the original buyer sold the bottle to an another collector or dealer and its they who are currently selling it. Whatever the case may be, the bottom line for me is one of the following ...

 1.  They are the same identical bottle.

 or:

 2.  There is more that one Daube's Mountain Dew bottle in the world.

 I don't think I'm wrong in saying it has to be one of the above. But which of the above it is, I don't know!

 SPB

 PS ~  I'm doubtful of it being a true Mountain Dew bottle, but am confused and cannot explain how the embossing and applied color labeling were done so professional looking. I tried to find another bottle that was embossed with "Yummy Yummy" but was unable to find one. ???

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree with your finds and thoughts as usual Bob, and "I" personally consider you a Go To Guy!!
      Jim[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

Jim ~

 Thanks. You're too kind. Plus you are a knowledgeable guy yourself and to be commended for your many helpful contributions to this forum.

 And to clairfy what I meant by the two bottles being "alligned" the same ... notice on both bottles how the gap between the embossed Yummy Yummy is directly over the painted 'ai' in Mountain. In the world of random acl application, you'd think that would be pretty hard to duplicate.

 But I think the real question still remains ... Is it worth $200+?  Obviously somebody thinks so, just look at the bid count, and it still has several days to go. Who are those guys anyway and do they know something we don't? And are they the "real" experts and not us?

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

I did the photo comparison and saw the same thing Bob, If I were the scammer who made the original and saw these selling on E-Bay I'd be making up a few more, that's for sure...


----------



## Eric (Mar 28, 2012)

Current one seems to have a little more wear and tear on it.. (scratches and little flea bites)
 you could make vinyl masking and paint these easy.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

Hmmm ... Maybe I am an expert after all? (Lol) Hardly, but I did find what could be a significant clue regarding our mystery Daube's Mountain Dew bottle.

 I did an advanced search and found the original eBay auction for the 2011 bottle. WorthPoint is a website that list "jillions" of past eBay auctions and is one of my favorites ... 

 Here's the link: http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/32-oz-daubes-mountain-dew-1959-dated-173840082 

 Notice the picture below of the base on the current 2012 bottle and how it has "stippling" on it. (Stippling is the hundreds of little dots or bumps that was first introduced around 1940). 

 Following this post I will show a picture of the base on the 2011 WorthPoint bottle and how it appears "not" to have the same stippling. However, the embossed info on the bases of both bottles "appears" to be the same. (But I'm not really sure about that part just yet).

 Check all of this out for yourself and see what you make of it.

 Q:  Are these the same bottles / same bases or not?  

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

And here's the base on the 2011 WorthPoint bottle ...


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

Markings are the same, but the bottoms are deifferent, not the same bottle....I use Worthpoint alot...[]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

epackage ~

 If what you say is true (and I'm leaning in that direction myself) then what we have here are ...

                                                   "Two entirely different bottles"

                                                              Which means ...

                                                                     ???

                                               (Are you thinking what I'm thinking?)

                                                                       []

                                                                    SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

PS ~

 Here's an interesting quote from the 2011 WorthPoint / eBay description ...

 "This was an attic find and has never been in the ground. All paint is perfect and like the day it was made. This is the only one of these I've ever seen and is the only one I have."

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> epackage ~
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure what to think to be honest...[:-]


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> PS ~
> 
> ...


 I know the seller of the first one knows his stuff, I guess as long as 2 people think it's real it's gonna keep on going for good money...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

epackage ~

 I'm not sure what to make of all of this either. Maybe when some other members chime in they will pick up on something that we may have missed. 

 If its any consolation ...

 1.  The current 2012 eBay seller goes by the name ... stevebu91

 Whereas ...

 2. The 2011 WorthPoint/eBay seller went by the name ... Digger Dave Beeler

 But who in the heck is Daube's  ???  That's the million dollar question!

 SPB


----------



## epackage (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> 
> But who in the heck is Daube's  ???  That's the million dollar question!
> ...


 That and the look of the bottle make me think it's more of an Art Class piece than a real bottle...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

I put the Mountain Dew aspect on the back burner for the time being and am focusing on the "Yummy" embossing. The painted label may have been faked and added later, but I find it hard to believe that the embossing could be faked as well. Thus I'm wondering if anyone knows anything about the "Yummy" brand of soda like the cans pictured below? Because of the pull-tabs I suspect these particular examples are from the 1970s. But the bottle(s) in question are dated 1959 ( I in a circle for Owens-Illinois ). 

 Maybe its not Yummy-Yummy on the so called Mountain Dew bottle, but rather was intended as a single Yummy embossed around the neck numerous times. ??? 

 Q:  Did "Yummy" ever produce a bottle?

 Thanks.

 SPB

 By the way, there are lots of "Yummy" cans on eBay right now, but no bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

Just for the record here's a close up of the "Yummy" on the bottle.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's another "Yummy" clue for future reference and research. Its from eBay regarding a Yummy can. Maybe this clue will lead to other clues regarding the history of "Yummy" soda pop.

 SPB

 eBay Link: 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/EARLY-1970S-YUMMY-SUGAR-FREE-LEMON-LIME-SODA-POP-CAN-/130333222928?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e58772810


 Where it states ...  

 MANUFACTURED BY ITASCA PROCESSING CO., INC., ITASCA, ILLINOIS AND DISTRIBUTED BY JEWEL COMPANIES, INC., MELROSE PARK, ILLINOIS.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 28, 2012)

One more possible clue!

 This is from the 2011 WortPoint listing where it states in the description ...

 " YUMMY YUMMY emb around shoulder 4 times in bold raised letters ..."

 So maybe (just maybe) the "4 times" isn't Yummy-Yummy four times as I previously thought, but rather is just Yummy by itself eight times. ???

 But whether its four times or eight times, I am beginning to suspect that it "might" be a Yummy brand bottle and not a Mountain Dew brand bottle ... maybe.  ???

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2012)

[8|]  I can't help but wonder if there is a connection between our mystery Mountain Dew bottle and ...

 Professor Mike Daube

 He's a professor at an Australian university and is involved with research regarding teenagers / soft drink consumption / and violence.

 Check it out. Its the only thing on the entire internet I could find with a possible connection to Mountain Dew and Daube's.

 SPB

 Soft Drink/Violence Article:
 http://www.abc.net.au/news/2011-10-25/new-link-between-soft-drink-and-violence/3599956

 Another Soda Pop Related Article:  
 http://www.geekosystem.com/tag/professor-mike-daube/


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2012)

[&:]    Oops!  I forgot this one ...

 Professor Mile Daube ...  http://interhealth.org.au/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=166&Itemid=304

 Reminder:  The bottle is painted with  "Daube's Mountain Dew"


----------



## cherise (Mar 29, 2012)

i did email the seller of the current bottle and asked if he had any history knowledge of the bottle...maybe some type of background that he may know of that we dont..... also ask if it was a legit mountain dew trademarked brand bottle..... did this the first day it was put up... btw, i never got a response back....


----------



## epackage (Mar 29, 2012)

I have e-mailed Professor Daube and I'm hoping to hear back soon...


----------



## cherise (Mar 29, 2012)

find it hard to believe that there is no history of the bottle...hard to say what happened way back when but you would think that out of all the dew collectors the bottle would have shown up alot more...


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the extent you guys will go through to solve the puzzle.  I can't wait to see if professor Daube emails you back.  This is very interesting!!!


----------



## epackage (Mar 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cherise
> 
> find it hard to believe that there is no history of the bottle...hard to say what happened way back when but you would think that out of all the dew collectors the bottle would have shown up alot more...


 I have a feeling Professor Daube may have made these up for his study on teenagers and violence, I await his reply to my e-mail....Jim


----------



## cherise (Mar 29, 2012)

mountain dew only had two 32oz no return bottles......the acl party jug 1968 & a paper label one, also 1968 and the paper label bottle does not have the embossed yummy yummy on top of it....the paper label bottle is extremely rare so even if the labels were gone, i dont know why a person would doctor it up with fake acl look..?...plus that doesnt explain the yummy on top.....which i have never seen either dew bottle yet so doesnt mean there is another extremely rare bottle out there......but it doesnt add up that there is no known records of this bottle, while with the other bottles do......but then again, maybe there was that one bottle plant tried something different & it wasnt marketed?  My gut tells me this is not a dew bottle but i would still take it...lol...


----------



## epackage (Mar 29, 2012)

I don't think it's a Dew bottle either, I get the feeling it was a paper label for some other brand that may have been made by Daube for his study. He might have thought Daube's Mountain Dew just sounded cool or was a bit funny for the study. If he doesn't know about them then I'm lost...

 Maybe someone from a Mountain Dew Bottler named Daube made them as a goof years ago...[:-]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2012)

The one thing more than anything else that I don't believe could have been faked is the embossed "Yummy." There's just gotta be a brand of soda pop (1950s-60s) that used that on their bottles. And because the bottle itself was made by Owens-Illinois  7 (I) 59 then I suspect it was most likely a United States brand. By the way, the embossed 7 on the base indicates the bottle was made in Alton, Illinois.

 But just in the off-chance the bottle was made for a foreign brand of soda, the following link has an extensive list of brands from around the world. Maybe there is a clue hidden there somewhere regarding the word "Yummy." Its not listed as a brand name, but it may pop-up among the "blue" headings that are clickable, of which I have only checked a few so far. Plus the site is kinda cool anyway and might serve as a valuable tool for future research.

 I'll be back!

 SPB

 Link:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_soft_drinks_by_country


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 29, 2012)

Just for the record here's a for-sure/real-deal pre-1968 28 oz Mountain Dew bottle shown alongside it's lil' 10 oz brother.   

 SPB


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Just for the record here's a for-sure/real-deal pre-1968 28 oz Mountain Dew bottle shown alongside it's lil' 10 oz brother.
> 
> SPB


 
 Note that these two bottles are actually Canadian bottles and weren't produced until after Mountain Dew was purchased by Pepsi Cola in 1964.

 A few points

 #1 there is no registration mark on the bottle in question anywhere. Even the original Barney & Ally bottles have the R in a circle.

 #2 We are talking 1959, this would have been the period when the original formula was still being used by the Tip Corporation, and in reality around two years since the brand was signed over to them in 1957. They certainly didn't have franchises in Canada, as Bill Jones was producing the concentrate himself in Marion, VA and that's one hell of a shipping cost for a tiny company such as Tip. Pepsi ended up purchasing the brand because Bill Jones couldn't keep up after the introduction of his new formula, modern formula, around 1960-1962. Only 14 of the sweet 16 non-Pepsi bottlers have been identified, two in Florida, one in North Carolina (the rest are Pepsi bottlers), one in Ohio, three in South Carolina, Tri-City Beverage in Tennessee of course (Hartman had stopped bottling it), one in texas, and five in Virginia. Aside from the two in Florida and one in Texas the brand really hadn't gotten out of the general four state area surrounding the home base in Marion, VA.

 #3 Bill Jones would have been aware that this individual was trying to use his own name to promote Mountain Dew and would have put a stop to that, just like what recently happened with Dublin Dr. Pepper.

 To be honest with you Bill Jones only had five franchises for Mountain Dew at the beginning in 1957 and all of them were partners in the corporation aside from Tri-City Beverage. I'm doubting that he had built up a huge number of them by 1959, and most of the bottles out there are from the 1960's, with some exceptions. All of them also look completely legit as compared to the bottle in question which looks cheap, and is missing the main part of the Mountain Dew trademark, the hillbilly with the rifle scene, which is obviously the hardest to replicate.

 Believe what you want, but I'm sticking to the old adage of buyer beware, until I can get one of these in my hand I'll just avoid these.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2012)

Morb ~

 Thanks ... 

 I was hoping you'd come along and share your years of expertise with us. I'm with you in that I too suspect the bottle is fake. I'd sure like to have one in my hands to examine closer. But whoever did it must have either had an original silk-screen stencil to use or else was extremely talanted doing that sort of thing free-hand. If an expert in such things were able to determine the type of paint used, I bet that would settle it once and for all. 

 By the way, I'm curious to know more about those Canadian bottles. The majority of the 28 oz examples I've seen in books and elsewhere have "It'll tickle yore innards!" on one side of the neck and the French wording of "Un bon p'tit boire!" on the other side. But if you will take a close look at the one I posted earlier (which I did a super-zoom on) you will notice by looking through the bottle to the other side that its definitely a y and a dotted i for yore innards that I see. (Note: The site I got that particular picture from didn't say anything about the bottle being Canadian).

 Below is a close up of a Canadian bottle that you can see through to the other side where it obviously has the "Un bon p'tit boire!" (Following this post I will show a closeup picture of the French/Canadian side).

 Anyhoo ... My questions are: 

 1.  Were all of the 28 oz bottles Canadian or just the majority of them?
 2.  Were there also American bottles made in the 28 oz size that had "It'll tickle yore innards!" on both sides?

 Thanks again.

 SPB

  [ American Wording ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2012)

[ French/Canadian Wording ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a cropped image of the 28 oz bottle I was referring to where you can see "It'll tickle yore innards!" on both sides. Is this a Canadian or American bottle?

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's the eBay link again so we won't have to click back 3 pages to access it. The auction closes tonight at ...

 9:02 PM Eastern Time

 6:02 PM Pacific time

 Currently at $161.50 with 7 bids

 What do these bidders know that we don't or are they just going out on a limb and speculating?

 Link:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/180850772661?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 And while I'm at it, here's a slightly larger picture of the 28 oz bottle that has "It'll tickle yore innards!" on both sides. This is the best enlargement I could dew.  []  To view it larger just save it to your photo gallery and then zoom in on it. If it turns out there were in fact American versions of the 28 oz bottles, then I suspect they might be even rarer than their Canadian counterparts. ??? 

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2012)

I hope I haven't overstayed my welcome on this thread, which I have a tendency to do at times, but I guess its just my nature to latch onto something with a bear-trap-like-grip until the very end, especially if it involves additional research which I love doing. So with that said I hope you will allow me one more indulgence by posting the following, which is primarily for those among us who may not be familar with the intricies and difficulty involved with applying a color label to a soda bottle. The article was first published in 1939, but is, in my opinion, still one of the best ever written on the subject. But I suppose with today's technology that it might not be as difficult to do something like this as one might think ... or is it?  

 By the way, I'm not suggesting the Daube's Mountain Dew bottle is genuine, because I don't believe it is, but rather that it seems to me it would be rather difficult to do something like that in one's garage.    

 SPB

 1939 Article ...

 When the bottles are ready for decoration, the color design is printed on them in the process that superficially resembles many printing or engraving processes. The color is applied in the form of a pasteâ€‘like material, through a screen of silk, in which the design has been formed. The bottle which contains the impression of that design must then be dried and then fired by conducting it through a lehr, which is a long, tunnelâ€‘like enclosure through which the bottles pass at a carefully controlled rate of speed and in which definite zones of temperature are maintained. The maximum temperature chosen is such that the glass body will not melt, but the softer glass involved in the color will melt and rigidly fuse on the glass beneath it. This process also brightens the design through the melting of the super-imposed color material and results in the familiar colorfully labeled bottle that we see on the market today.

 The process is not so simple as it sounds. The material referred to above as a paste actually consists of finely ground low fusing, lead, borosilicate glasses, to which an oxide or a salt or other mineral pigments have been added. After passing through the various processing steps in manufacture of the color, the finished product is produced as an extremely fine powder, for the product is ground through a paint mill similar to those used in manufacture of paint and enamels.

 The basic color material, therefore, consists of a glass of low softening paint. This is a quality which calls for certain care in bottle washing which will be taken up in a later paragraph. While these colors may be painted on bottles by hand, and frequently were in the early days of this type of decoration, the present generally used method involves employment of silk screen of very fine mesh. The interstices in the screen, where no printing is desired, are filled With gelatin or similar materials. The portions of the screen where printing is desired, contain no gelatin but simply the fine mat of screen. The screen is so finely constructed that as a rule it would hold water without the use of the gelatin filling material, although oils and paste can be pressed through it.

 In the beginning of the silk stencil process the designs were carefully cut by hand with a knife. The life of these screens were short and the method of preparing them made them quite costly. Later photographic methods were developed which allow extremely complicated designs, fine registers, the employment of several colors superimposed, and other great advantages at markedly reduced costs. These factors contributed much to the growing popularity of applied color labels.

 In summing up the methods of manufacture, we can state that applied color letters are permanently fused onto the glass , and are composed chiefly of colored glasses themselves. They are applied somewhat as a printing process, after which the bottle is dried and then brought to a temperature at which these glasses will fuse to the glass body.


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 30, 2012)

If there is a Daube's connection then the bottle may be from Australia.  Mountain Dew did have bottles in Australia, but not as early as 1958 as indicated on the bottle.  I am trying to find some pics of examples, but they are throw-away type bottles with the old school hillbilly/pig acl, not embossing.  The bottles were made in the U.S. like the canadian ones.

 I am just trying to feed you info for the Daube's lead you found SodaB.  I don't buy into it being real at all.  Maybe it is possible if it was a long lost Australian bottle?


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I can't find any examples online.  Will take a pic of the one in my bottle book to give you an idea.  It looks like the shorty, stubby, one-way bottles.  It's just painted and not embossed.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 30, 2012)

Ant ~

 Thanks for the input. We may never solve this riddle, but if we do it will likely take the combined efforts of all of us. I have always believed in the old addage "one clue leads to another." In the meantime, I'm joining the Morb club and will have to see a bird in the hand before I buy two in the bush.

 By the way, that bird sold for $275.00  ... Who is that bidder/buyer, anyway?  

 SPB

 Just for the record, and to use as a resource the next time that bird comes up for sale, here's the copy/pasted description in the seller's own words ...

 Welcome to FIVE FORKS PARTNERSHIP located in Rural New Athens, Illinois! 
 We are a FAMILY OWNED BUSINESS Established in 1999 which buys vintage collectibles and authentic antiques Directly at ILLINOIS AND MISSOURI Estate Sales and Auctions. MOST IMPORTANT, We BUY OUR ITEMS DIRECTLY FROM THE FARMS, OLD HOMESTEADS, AND ESTATE SALES and then SELL ALL OUR PURCHASED ITEMS IMMEDIATELY TO YOU on EBAY!!!! THESE ITEMS HAVEN'T BEEN "RECYCLED" OVER AND OVER. YOU ARE ONE OF THE FIRST PEOPLE TO SEE THESE FOUND COLLECTIBLES AND ANTIQUES!

 FREE SHIPPING TO CONTINENTAL UNITED STATES ONLY!!!

 RARE EARLY MOUNTAIN DEW BOTTLE..DAUBE'S MOUNTAIN DEW BOTTLE IT'LL TICKLY YORE INNARDS!!!!! ORIGINAL MOUNTAIN DEW YUMMY YUMMY BOTTLE..VINTAGE MINT CONDITION 32 FL. OZ. PER THE BASE. ALSO MARKED WITH A 7 AND A 59 FOR 1959? YUMMY YUMMY EMBOSSED ON THE SHOULDER/TOP. NEAR MINT CONDITION..JUST A VERY MINISCULE DING ON THE TOP RIM. NO OTHER DAMAGE!!!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Mar 31, 2012)

From everything I have seen the bottles with the hillbilly scene on both sides of the bottle are Canadian. Can't remember right now if there is an American version.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 1, 2012)

Morb ~

 Thanks for the follow up. But mainly I'm posting this reply as a test the adminastration is working on because I'm having a problem in that I have to keep logging in every time I access this site. My settings seem to be okay and the problem appears to be something else. I got a new Dell computer recently and that may have something to do with it. Anyway, just disregard this for the most part and consider it a test only.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 2, 2012)

This is another test regarding my Log In problem. My Administrative Helper asked that I post a reply to see if my Log In will stick this time. So I figured this was as good a place as any to try it.

 Thanks for your understanding.

 SPB


----------

